# loose vice wrench.



## welder (Oct 16, 2017)

i have a mill vice probably from china that the square wrench fits very loosely by 1/16 "gap. it appears to be casted of maybe iron. i would like to fill in the excess play. i have a mig and gas welding equipment. i do not want to crack it or make it brittle. what do you think. oxy acetalene steel rod,brazing rod or mig. thanks


----------



## British Steel (Oct 16, 2017)

Braze or silver-solder in some gauge plate or shim stock? You can get it in various thicknesses, and it'll be harder and wear better than cast iron.

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## ferlum (Oct 16, 2017)

You have a mill. Make yourself a properly-fitting wrench.


----------



## welder (Oct 17, 2017)

British Steel said:


> Braze or silver-solder in some gauge plate or shim stock? You can get it in various thicknesses, and it'll be harder and wear better than cast iron.
> 
> Dave H. (the other one)


thanks for the reply. any concern about making the cast brittle?


----------



## welder (Oct 17, 2017)

ferlum said:


> You have a mill. Make yourself a properly-fitting wrench.


yes i do. i could use a speed wrench for the future. thanks for the reply


----------



## Asm109 (Oct 17, 2017)

welder said:


> thanks for the reply. any concern about making the cast brittle?



No. The manufacturer all ready made it brittle for you.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 17, 2017)

If the square is big enough, change it to a 3/4" hex and get you a common handle to use with the vise.  There are a couple of sizes of the hex handles out there if 3/4" is too big, go the next size smaller.  Last resort, make a new screw and cut a hex on it to fit a common handle and do away with the square handle.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 18, 2017)

Or drill and tap a set screw from the side to tighten up against the handle,adjust for the slop.something like this:


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 18, 2017)

welder said:


> thanks for the reply. any concern about making the cast brittle?


Hi Welder,
as long as you let the casting cool slowly you should be fine- you're only getting it hot enough to braze


----------



## welder (Oct 18, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> Or drill and tap a set screw from the side to tighten up against the handle,adjust for the slop.something like this:
> View attachment 244617


though about that but not much surface area. thanks


----------



## welder (Oct 18, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Hi Welder,
> as long as you let the casting cool slowly you should be fine- you're only getting it hot enough to braze





Ulma Doctor said:


> Hi Welder,
> as long as you let the casting cool slowly you should be fine- you're only getting it hot enough to braze


i thing that is the ticket. thanks


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 18, 2017)

How about posting some pictures of the vise and the square along with the handle?  This would give everyone an better idea of what you are trying to fix.


----------



## rzbill (Oct 19, 2017)

You need give some moral instruction.

OH!  Loose vice *Wrench.     *sorry.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 22, 2017)

I have one too, I just epoxied two thin strips in to tighten the grip. With the porosity of the cast it should help strengthen it too.


----------

